# Mixing bleach with chemicals



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

The article is interesting. Too bad they list Chlorine only as a chemical warfare agent!
It is also used to make PVC pipe, make pulp in the paper industry, treat water at municipal water treatment facilities and keep swimming pools clean and safe. As well, it is one of the chemicals in bleach, (Sodium Hypochlorite). Usually about 3.25% in commercial Bleach solutions. 
Even our own bodies make chlorine in minute amounts.... No doubt about it, it can be deadly. 
Mixing any chemicals without advance knowledge is not recommended.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You need to be smarter than what your pouring into the bucket


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Bleach is safe to mix with most detergents.

Never ever mix bleach and any ammonia based cleaner unless you want to visit the gas chamber.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Herring Impaired said:


> The article is interesting. Too bad they list Chlorine only as a chemical warfare agent!
> It is also used to make PVC pipe, make pulp in the paper industry, treat water at municipal water treatment facilities and keep swimming pools clean and safe. As well, it is one of the chemicals in bleach, (Sodium Hypochlorite). Usually about 3.25% in commercial Bleach solutions.
> Even our own bodies make chlorine in minute amounts.... No doubt about it, it can be deadly.
> Mixing any chemicals without advance knowledge is not recommended.


They only said chlorine gas was bad.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bleach is Sodium Hypochlorite, so if you pour it into any compound that absorbs or otherwise reacts with the sodium, you will have chlorine gas, so bleach should be used with caution.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Bleach is safe to mix with most detergents.
> 
> Never ever mix bleach and any ammonia based cleaner unless you want to visit the gas chamber.


Clothes detergents, yes, but many dish detergents say not to mix them.


----------

